# Getting Inlay work done in Vancouver?



## dzarren (Dec 8, 2014)

This might not be the best place to ask, but I'm sure I'll get redirected if not! It was the sub-forum that made the most sense to me.

I'm in the vancouver area, and I was looking to get some inlay work done on my fretboard. I don't mind a tiny bit of travel if it means the best outcome!
I have a Fender Telecaster with a rosewood fretboard, it has a 7.25" radius.

I was looking to inlay the attached design in between the nut and the first fret.

I've been exposed to several names that may be able to help me out, but I just wanted to know if there were others out there I could consider, or if any of you have had any experience with any of the following people?
This is my first and only guitar, so I cherish it, and of course would like to have the best work done on it, as all of you!

So far I've heard these names:
Barry Ewart
Nicole Alosinac
Eiichi Ishikawa

I'm sort of leaning towards Nicole because just browsing the Facebook page of Barry, I'm not sure I'm geared towards his style, but that's just first impressions based on nothing. And I've heard that the wait times for Eiichi are insanity, perhaps because he is so good?

Well if you guys have any advice on more people to consider, or any information about these people's work, I'd love to hear it!

Oh just a note, I was thinking to have this design done in abalone, and also have all the stock Fender dot inlays replaced with abalone dots as well. Here's the design I wanted. [Of course the edges would be smooth and not jagged like the file, I just suck at making these.]
Thanks for reading!


----------



## MColoma (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey, I dont know if its too late or not to suggest Chris from Basone Guitars. He does the inlays on both my own custom instruments, guitars he builds, and custom requests. He spent many years at larrive like Nicole before starting his shop in mount pleasant.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

dzarren said:


> Nicole Alosinac


Although she seems busy with restorations of both fretted and non fretted instruments, I wasn't happy with a re-fret she did on my Martin D-35. 

There were tooling marks and scratches at every fret along the binding and the fret edges were pretty sharp. Felt like a factory setup and fretdress, not something from a pro luthier. I was just expecting better quality worksmanship, especially for the top dollar paid. In fact, I didn't even go back to her to correct it even though a few small cracks she repaired were starting to show again, even after re-glueing and bracing the original bridge which was the supposed cause of the cracks.. I've heard from a few more that her talent may lie in assembly/production rather than re-re work. (this was from another former Larivee employee)

Eiishi is the best in town as far as I know, and has done lots of inlay work, and I've seen some badass inlay work on Basson guitars. I'd check them out first.

I also support Mike Kinal as much as I can, great local luthier. Although I don't know how much inlay work he's done. Have owned a few of his guitars.


----------



## animest4r (Apr 25, 2010)

Eiichi is the best so far! I have 2 bad experience from nicole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

I second Chris at Basone and Mike Kinal. You can expect superb craftsmanship from both.
Interesting side note, Mike Kinal was my wood working teacher in high school.


----------

